# Apple TV+ par navigateur



## Neronius (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

j'ai un soucis pour regardé les série TV+ via navigateur (donc sur PC), je n'y arrive tous simplement pas, quand je clique pour regardé un épisode, le lecteur s'affiche mais la vidéo ne se lance pas.

Via mon Iphone connecté sur la même box internet (orange livebox 4), je n'ai aucun soucis.

J'ai vidé les mémoire cache de Chrome et Edge, j'ai essayé sur les 2 navigateur mais rien y fait.

Avez-vous une solution? Merci.

Edit: Pour être plus précis, a force de relancer la page, parfois l'épisode ce lance, mais pour une durée de 10 mn puis de nouveau lecteur écran noir.


----------

